
Hatchful – Create stunning logos in seconds - sytelus
https://hatchful.shopify.com/
======
PostOnce
I feel like some of the comments here are neglecting the fact that the average
designer (as with all things) is mediocre, just as the average book isn't a
great read, the average logo isn't iconic.

Nor does the average plumbing business or doctor's office need a "corporate
identity" including from scratch typefaces from a foundry, etc.

Maybe if they hired someone the result would be better, but it's also possible
it would be worse. Does it really matter, anyway, it's a logo, not a critical
safety system, the success a business hardly hinges on its logo starting out.

------
arthurfm
I wonder if logo generators such as Hatchful could have designed a better logo
for the Library of Congress than Pentagram did recently?

[https://www.underconsideration.com/brandnew/archives/new_log...](https://www.underconsideration.com/brandnew/archives/new_logo_and_identity_for_library_of_congress_by_pentagram.php)

~~~
OskarS
"Library Library of Congress"

~~~
arthurfm
Also "Libr Library of Congress ary"!

------
austinjp
A few of these are nice enough, but not "stunning". You really do need to pay
a talented human for that, currently.

I'm a little concerned that automated creative services like this are
encouraging a race to the bottom, a morass of bland identikit brands.

This is similar to the problem faced by music recommendation services: they
don't surprise you, and most people like the occasional surprise.

Designers must be irritated and worried by logo design automation. They
already have to scrape around for gigs, and find their work hugely
undervalued.

~~~
fouc
These automated logos are good for businesses that are just starting out. Once
they're profitable, they're more able to invest their branding, and pay good
money for good designers.

~~~
gumby
That's very good insight: like so many things you can start out successfully
with something simple and expand/rebuild it later.

Frankly I'd worry about a company that invested a lot on its logo early. NeXT
did and while they had other successes (cough OS X) the company itself didn't
make it.

------
wool_gather
Interesting; I can see this having value as an idea generator. I have an app
in progress that will need a logo eventually. I've got a couple of thoughts
sketched out, but don't really like any of them so far. I just ran through
this tool a couple of times and got three good starting points that I could
tweak and, I think, be pretty happy with.

------
nicolaslem
I've been looking for a tool like that for a while for a small open source
project. Most of the other logo generators I've found only give you a single
file and then you're on your own.

This one generates an archive with a few interesting alternatives like a
favicon or a transparent background version. For someone not versed into
graphic design this is helpful.

------
Lunatic666
A proper logo is certainly a good start, but you need a well thought through
Corporate Identity if you want to continue with your website. Think about the
colors, the fonts etc. This must all match the logo or it looks strange. I use
the color tool from Adobe [0] a lot to figure out matching colors.

[0] [https://color.adobe.com/create/color-
wheel](https://color.adobe.com/create/color-wheel)

------
rancar2
Hatchful has potential. Most of the better ones are paid though, such as
LogoMaker[1] which was acquired by Deluxe and Taylor Brands[2] which landed a
$15 million series B.

[1]
[https://secure.logomaker.com/logomakerv3/](https://secure.logomaker.com/logomakerv3/)

[2] [https://www.tailorbrands.com/lp-home](https://www.tailorbrands.com/lp-
home)

------
fouc
Looks like this was launched 10 months ago or so?

I was wondering if shopify had acquired logojoy.com but it looks like this is
their own take on it.

------
O_H_E
Well they are not "stunning", but pretty nice for a dev who does not want to
pad a designer for a small project or blog.

~~~
Theodores
Wrong!

I am getting tired of this meme that people who can code - 'devs' \- can't
pick up a pen and design a logo. It is a practically xenophobic assertion.

The 'dev' type might admit to dwelling in their mother's basement, they might
admit to having hygiene issues but the stereotype 'dev' type would never admit
to using 'Shopify'. 'Shopify' is designed for people that are not developers.
It's a hosted platform with all the 'dev' potential of mySpace or Duplo Lego.
It is not what a true 'dev' wants.

So this logo maker is not for a 'dev' audience. It is for people that have a
new business they want to get online. Not a 'small project' or a 'blog', but
an ecommerce effort that hopefully makes money. For this audience they may
want to involve a 'professional designer' at some stage, but, starting out,
without the business realised, this tool makes it easy for them to get a
placeholder, something to work with.

A business has to be built before someone else can take a look at it and
design the logo that is the distillation of the many things that go into that
business. During this phase a placeholder is fine.

~~~
pcx
You are overreacting. I agree with the OP. I am a dev. I've designed a few
websites before and can find my way around Photoshop or Illustrator. But I
would rather just use this tool and generate a logo in 10mins for my side
project. Definitely useful.

